# Help needed... CERT?



## Dataniel (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm currently a student in the Computer Engineering Technology BS degree program at University of Hartford, CT. It's way to expensive, around $28,000.

I want to get a job with computer services such as customer support, installing, and troubleshooting computer problems; basically just working with computers in general.

I have been looking into tech schools and such, and I have noticed degrees called CERT. What can I do with a CERT degree in computer technical support? It seems that I could get a CERT in one year, so why should I go to an expensive college for 4 years when I can go to my community college for one year and get a CERT in Computer Technical Support?

My major, CET, isn't even what I want to do. CET is all hardware like processors and crap; I want to play with computers!

So basically, I'm asking what can I do with a CERT degree in Computer Technical Support vs a BS (4 year) degree in Computer Engineering Technology?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I have never heard of a CERT degree. What does it include?


----------



## Revoluti0n (Oct 5, 2005)

Im basically in the same boat. However, in my recent researching of certifications and programs I have never heard of "CERT". I think that reference could possibly mean simply "Certification" of some sort or even the "Computer Emergency Response Team". I assume by your post that you are looking more into the software end of things?

I would recommend looking into the A+ certification and maybe the others that Joe has under his belt. Talk with an Academic Advisor in the Computing Department for additional guidence. I would even speak with one of your professors.

http://www.us-cert.gov/current/current_activity.html ?


----------

